# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  СМОТРИТЕ КАК НАС ПЫТАЮТСЯ ОБМАНУТЬ !

## rikony

http://notebook-pokupka.ru/index.php...roduct/special
Это сборщики бабла !!?!?!?!?
Я Чуть не повелся пока не пробил их сайт на возраст 
Будьте аккуратнее !

----------

admin (07.05.2020)

----------


## alexmannsonn

Таки да, лохотрон кругом. Да и сайт уже мёртвый.

----------

rikony (30.01.2017)

----------

